# Finally!!



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Headers and exhaust are being installed on sunday!! Cannot wait to hear the new sound. And on Cinco de mayo, next weekend, it goes for the dyno/tune!!!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

They will sound nice. But you really won't appreciate the money spent for them until you get that tune. Congrats!!


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrats!!! Cant wait to hear the sound clips......


----------

